# Used19.5 tires



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have take off tires from my F550 that I'd like to get rid of. All are 225/70R19.5, 3 Continental HSR and 4 Continental HDR tires. The HSR tires have good tread and the HDR tires would make good spares or work good on a low use truck. All tires hold air, I just went to a larger tire and have no use for these anymore.

(I know there is only 6 tires in the picture, the 3rd HSR I can get a picture of and is in the same shape as the 2 HSR tires on the top of the pile)





They're located in Woodstock, IL and I'm asking $350 for all 7 tires.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark!!! Call them SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I got 360


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> I got 360


Yes, they are round... 360 degrees...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sold! They're going to Phil.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark13 said:


> Sold! They're going to Phil.


You should wait to see if Marcis wife will let him buy them.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> You should wait to see if Marcis wife will let him buy them.....


They're Conti's...I'd never buy them.

BTW, let's keep it on topic, if you're not interested in buying, no need to post.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

We have those on a few trucks, never had problems that I can remember.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I go threw tires so fast, I don't care who makes them... burn um up and buy new ones...

Bad part is I just bought brand new steers on the 550 last Monday so it could go threw the safety lane... :realmad:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> We have those on a few trucks, never had problems that I can remember.


Their good tyres as long as you don't need them for snow.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're Conti's...I'd never buy them.
> 
> BTW, let's keep it on topic, if you're not interested in buying, no need to post.


Technically they have ben sold.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Technically they have ben sold.....


Sure....


----------

